# home defense



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

would two AK 47's and 1400 round be overkill?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Not at all. Sounds like an excellent set-up. But we'll have to see a pic to make sure.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks just fine to me. Wouldn't mind having one myself.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Nastynewt said:


> would two AK 47's and 1400 round be overkill?


Overkill? Nope. I'd say 2 AK's & a few rounds of ammo is a good start.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Only if you take it all with you when you stand on the target for pictures. :smt1099


----------

